# What year did the "S" seat start?



## bloo (Feb 4, 2022)

I know there are a bunch of different kinds. I just saw 2 different 1959 Schwinn middleweights on Ebay. One of them is 1959 for sure as the serial number is in the pictures. The other one is advertised as 1959. Both have "S" seats in the correct color.

I am not in the market for either of these, but I have been under the impression for quite a while that the 2-tone seat appeared in 1959, but didn't have an "S" on it until 1960.

What's the real story here?


----------



## gkeep (Feb 4, 2022)

My 59 American has the S seat, assuming its the original seat. I saw probably the same 1959 Speedster on Ebay with an S seat. There is also this one listed yesterday in the for sale postings with an S seat. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1959-schwinn-corvette.198727/.

If we had a 1959 catalog it could be confirmed but no such animal. Here are a couple ads being sold as 1959 that clearly show the "S" seats. Of course catalog art is no guarantee of what was shipped out to the bike shops.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 4, 2022)

I think the 2 tone stated in 58.. S seat 59.
Correction, 2 tone started in 57.. S Seat in 59 👍🏻


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 4, 2022)

1957 was two-tone ...1959 was two-tone with "S"


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2022)

*The Deluxe Mesinger (without) the monogram S came out on the 1958 high end models. *







*New for 1959 was the S and a slight change in the white detailing on the nose.*


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 4, 2022)

GTs58 Thanks for clarifying the 1959 year. 
But would some late model 1958  pre-production 1959 Schwinn models have the "S" seat?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> GTs58 Thanks for clarifying the 1959 year.
> But would some late model 1958  pre-production 1959 Schwinn models have the "S" seat?




Maybe, but I really doubt it. Since Schwinn stamped the serial numbers on the bike components prior to them being used in building a frame, you'll see the next year's models with November and December serial numbered components, BB shell, drop out and head tubes. This was normal and those late year stamped serials ended up on bikes actually built in the next year. The first built 1962 Corvette 5 speeds had the serial numbers stamped on November 27th 1961. The new Mayweg dual stage front carrier that was on the new 1959 models was first used on some actual 1958 Jags and Corvettes. For years I thought those were changed out by some owners until I noticed a few 1958 comic book advertisements. So anything is possible but I really haven't noticed any 58's that were original with the S seats









.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2022)

59 was a huge year for changes, including the monogram S seat.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> 59 was a huge year for changes, including the monogram S seat.




Another not so noticeable change for the 1959 Cantilever bikes was the frame change. The seat stay geometry and bends behind the seat post were widened. 57 frame on the bottom and 61 frame top.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 6, 2022)

During what years did Schwinn use the seat with the three rivets in each side?  I have a decent rivet 3 seat except for the cover seems to hav shrunk between the bottom of the pan and the rivets.  Any fix for that?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> During what years did Schwinn use the seat with the three rivets in each side?  I have a decent rivet 3 seat except for the cover seems to hav shrunk between the bottom of the pan and the rivets.  Any fix for that?




The 1958 crash rail Mesinger had three rivets but no S and it was the same seat as the 59 three rivet Mesinger with the S. That seat was used thru the 1961 production and the 1962 Mesinger showed up with the 2 rivets. But then the parts runner found a box of the three rivet seats in the back of the parts shed so every once in a while you'll see an early 1962 wearing a three rivet Mesinger.

No fix for shrunken vinyl as far as I know.


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2022)

Does someone have a couple of top and bottom photos of the 3 rivet seat that they could post?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2022)

Boris said:


> Does someone have a couple of top and bottom photos of the 3 rivet seat that they could post?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/294799904195?campid=5335809022
There's a couple more on eBay if these don't show you what you're looking for.


----------



## bloo (Feb 6, 2022)

Oh, but that's the fancy one with the guardrail and the double springs. 

How does the cheaper single-spring "S" seat, as I suspect was found on cheaper models, fit into this rivets/year pattern?


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/294799904195?campid=5335809022
> There's a couple more on eBay if these don't show you what you're looking for.



Thanks! I recently purchased this seat from Mike (hope he doesn't mind my posting).
Aside from the replaced rivet with screws, is the rest of the seat correct? And what year would this seat be correct for?








						Sold - Red Corvette Crash Rail Saddle | Archive (sold)
					

At least I think that's what it is. I got it in a box of seats last year. I intended to re-finish and recover this one day in leather. Not now. Its gotta go. It is perfect right now for a patina rider. Its solid with no issues. It looks like there may be a few newer nuts and bolts Over-all great...




					thecabe.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

Boris said:


> Thanks! I recently purchased this seat from Mike (hope he doesn't mind my posting).
> Aside from the replaced rivet with screws, is the rest of the seat correct? And what year would this seat be correct for?
> 
> 
> ...



Looks correct, 1959


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

Maybe he trimmed the cover I need to go look at mine


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Maybe he trimmed the cover I need to go look at mine



I WAS wondering if the cover had been trimmed on this "Scwhinn tagged seat. If so it wasn't by Mike. But I did see 2 similar seats on ebay that were trimmed similarly. The vinyl on the later Mesinger "S" seat that I have, wraps around and under the pan.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2022)

@Boris that seat was used for 1959 thru 1961 and looks correct other than some of the hardware. I'd take those screws out and use rivets or the look like rivet screws. The heads on those screws are flat heads and have a taper that will mess the vinyl up! 

@bloo there is a similar Mesinger that looked like the Deluxe beehive seat but it only had the compression springs. Kids seat but the pan is very similar being the same shape but the frame is all different. Same rivet situation as the beehive seat. 

The 1963 and up seats have no rivets, just the wrapped vinyl covers.


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2022)

something like this would look good.....


View attachment 1565567


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Looks correct, 1959





Boris said:


> I WAS wondering if the cover had been trimmed on this "Scwhinn tagged seat. If so it wasn't by Mike. But I did see 2 similar seats on ebay that were trimmed similarly. The vinyl on the later Mesinger "S" seat that I have, wraps around and under the pan.



these would look better than the screws....








..


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2022)

vincev said:


> these would look better than the screws....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565574
> ...



I had some of those "rivets" and changed them out first thing. and you're right they do look much better.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 6, 2022)

vincev said:


> these would look better than the screws....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1565574
> ...



Altha Fasteners in Alth, FL.   #8-32 x 3/8”. Good substitute for fender brace rivets as well.


----------



## bloo (Feb 7, 2022)

Currently in the for sale section (not mine) ONE RIVET! More pics here. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/middle-weight-schwinn-parts.203876/ Thoughts on time frame?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 7, 2022)

I saw his ad on Facebook and that was pulled off a 56-57 girls Corvette. Wrong seat for that piece, it looks like an early 60's Panther, Debutante or? seat. Some of the lightweights used one that was similar or that same piece.


----------

